# Pregnant with Triplets



## 3Cottontails

Hello, I'm new to the site and would like to say hello!
I am currently 20 weeks pregnant with triplets (2 boys, 1 girl).
I am really excited but nervous at the same time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Congratulations on your triplet pregnancy! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, hello!!! Congratulations.. I'd love to hear your story, I mean were they conceived naturally or with fertility treatment? Sorry if that is an inappropriate question, I just like to hear people's stories :)


----------



## 3Cottontails

Hello! Thank you!!


----------



## 3Cottontails

pinkpassion said:


> Wow, hello!!! Congratulations.. I'd love to hear your story, I mean were they conceived naturally or with fertility treatment? Sorry if that is an inappropriate question, I just like to hear people's stories :)

Hi PinkPasion!
I don't mind the questions! LOL!! I get asked that quite often. I'm here to learn all I can about my newbies!
I am 38 years old and they were conceived naturally.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, huge congratulations!!!!! That's incredible!! That's rare and such a special gift!! I look forward to following you :) , update if you start a journal (you should ;) )


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wow, welcome and congrats!! How amazing that you naturally conceived triplets! Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## xprincessx

Congratulations on your 3 babies! x


----------



## 3Cottontails

xprincessx said:


> Congratulations on your 3 babies! x

Thank you! I must admit, it is a bit scary but I'm trying to focus on the positives!


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## Oldermummy78

:baby::baby::baby: Wow congratulations!

Would love to follow your journal please make one very unusual 
Especially conceived naturally 

Hope your comfortable and not to big already 

Are these your first?


----------



## 3Cottontails

Oldermummy78 said:


> :baby::baby::baby: Wow congratulations!
> 
> Would love to follow your journal please make one very unusual
> Especially conceived naturally
> 
> Hope your comfortable and not to big already
> 
> Are these your first?

Hi!! I have two daughters and so far so good on the pregnancy and discomfort. Just a little backache and uncomfortable sleep from time to time!
I'm mostly tummy lol and still working!!! 
I may start a journal, if so I'll keep you guys posted!!!


----------



## x__amour

Oh my gosh, triplets! How exciting! Congratulations! :D


----------

